# Shadow 7/13/2000 - 10/22/2012



## Melody103 (Aug 6, 2014)

My little boy died a few years ago. He had cancer of the liver, pancreas and thorax. He lived a good life, we had him since he was a tiny kitty. I still miss him every day, but I have pictures, so I must move on somehow.....


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Melody, 
Shadow...What a Handsome boy! His expression in this picture, is so intent on you!!
I am so sorry about your loss...
It does leave a hole in the heart...
But I'm sure he would want you to pass the love you had for him, to another one, who needs a home and a heart to call their own...
Shadow Flying Free at the Bridge...with a Special Ray of Sunshine to call his own...
You were loved and you knew that.
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry about Shadow. What a beautiful boy! We will always remember the ones we lose, but I hope you are taking comfort in the photos you have, and in the happy memories you have of your time together.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

So very sorry about your loss. Losing a beloved pet is really hard and moving on is difficult as well. We got our first new kitten 8 months after my Mocha left...and I honestly wasn't excited at all. I didn't think I had it in me to love another cat. I do..and so will you. You will never forget Shadow and never love him any less...NEVER...I still miss Mocha and still talk to her...


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Sorry about your sweet kitten. He was a handsome boy.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I understand the grief you feel. Even almost 2 years later you are still suffering - we understand that feeling here. Your Shadow was a beautiful boy and lost so young.

For some it helps to start thinking about saving another life. Personally, I adopt seniors and older adults almost exclusively so I never really have them very long. I feel the hole in my heart that the passing leaves and I often will start considering who to bring him next within days or weeks of a passing. I start looking on Petfinder.com then I visit shelters. Now that I am volunteering at a shelter I can see SO MANY that need and deserve wonderful homes and it breaks my heart.

Consider giving another deserving furbaby the unconditional love you gave to Shadow. You will be honoring his memory, saving a life and beginning to fill that sad hole in your heart. I hope you find comfort here on the this forum. It's been a tremendous help to me when I have lost furbabies.


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

I have a black cat named Tarot she is my pretty girl. Im sorry for your loss


----------



## Melody103 (Aug 6, 2014)

Thank you everyone for all your kind thoughts. Shadow was a sweetheart, and I will always remember him.
I just recently adopted an 8 year old black cat from my local spca. So far he seems much younger than 8!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aww, congrats on your new kitty. It's wonderful of you to give an adult kitty a loving home. We'd love to hear about and see pics of him.


----------

